# how much exercise??



## kora44 (Sep 2, 2015)

my female is on day 52 of her breeding cycle and she is still as insane about a ball as when she wasn't pregnant. my question is how much exercise should i be giving her? i am too afraid to play fetch as i dont want the pups to come out early. thanks


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These 2 articles recommend walking Stages of Dog Pregnancy and Gundog Training Magazine - Article


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I take mine for nice walks around my fields in late pregnancy. Totally self regulated how fast or slow they want to go. Nothing where they might strain, leap in the air, fall, twist such as in playing ball.


----------



## phaz3 (Feb 17, 2016)

not too much, dont want to stress joints


----------

